# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΔΕΚΤΗ

## atolis

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΚΤΗ ΕΠΙΓΕΙΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΜΑΡΚΑΣ IQ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕ. .ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΩ.

----------


## crown

Όταν λεs μπλοκαρε..?? Τι ενοειs εμεινε αναμενοs σε θεση stand by(δηλ.κοκκινο λαμπακι αναμμενο?)η κατι άλλο.

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

